# acpi_ec0 timed out



## shoelesshunter78 (Jun 2, 2010)

bare with me. I'm new to BSD and non GUI use for the most part.

I have installed FreeBSD 8.0 on an Acer Aspire One. Likewise I have installed the xfce desktop.

situation: upon boot, I receive the following message.


```
"acpi_ec0: wait timed out (response), forcing polled mode"
```

sometimes this happens at boot, other times while I am working. likewise, sometimes my cursor returns, othertimes it hasn't.

thanks.


----------

